

Mental Toughness - MediaSquirrel
http://www.metamorphblog.com/2010/02/mental-toughness.html

======
MediaSquirrel
The point is how experience shapes character and helps you become an
entrepreneur.

~~~
MediaSquirrel
Or shapes your mind so that the entrepreneurial process is easier.

